# 94 cape horn 21 project



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

well i started my project 2 weeks ago i have finally got to the point of gettin ready for paint :thumbup: (saturday) found some rotted wood on the top deck after digging into it found that cape horn did use some wood in there casting deck , anchor locker-fish box, got it all cut out fiberglassed in using 3 layers of 18 oz mesh followd by a 24 oz weave 4 gallons of fiberglass resing and coated the final product with veel for a smooth look.filled in little holes drilled in boat for various gadgets mounted that was not needed. fixed a few stress cracks in the floor around the center console and leaning post,rewired the boat all new fuel lines,wash down hoses,livewell pumps,bilge pumps&hoses still gotta get new hatches and deck plates hopefully in 2 weeks she will be ready to hit the water :boat: i have a bunch of pictures i will upload this weekend before and after


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Sounds like you have not slept in two weeks, pictures are always nice.

KP


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like you've done a lot of work! Would like to see before and after pics as well. I've owned three capes and jonesin' to get another, they are great boats!


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

pics coming tonight


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

here are some updated pictures


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

here are some more got it primed today


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Gotcha a good project going there floater. Where your top screws to the console, Is there any crack's around that area? Mine has some pretty good ones. I'm wanting to have the T-top legs 45 out and down so I can screw them to the deck. I could never figure why they would design the top to mount on the console instead of the floor.

Looks good.


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

looks like a good project going there buddy


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

jl there was no cracks around where the t-top mounts had a few around the live well area though


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

*finally painted*

well put the 3 and last coat of paint on it monday night what a bitch painting the inside of a boat lots of sanding and wiping i used the rustoleum paint for the ease of touching up spots as needed used the semi gloss paint on walls and added there non skid for the floors and casting deck damn x-shark was right i am going to hand out sunglasses cause this is bright but hell it looks good arty::sweatdrop::cool2:


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

BRIGHT??? HEHEHE!!! White is a bugger! A buddy and I did his whole 43' with imron. The color he asked for was "something white high gloss"... They gave him paint code 555 which is everything white and nothing whiter available... We ended up putting a pair of light gray panels on the fore deck as it was often BLINDING from the fly bridge.

On the up side... The engine room needs very little lighting to illuminate it excellent for service or daily inspections. We did the entire engine room walls and ceiling as well as all running gear. The slightest lube or coolant leak is instantly detectable.

Brent


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

yea when i install those led lights under the gunnels it will glow blue


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn man that looks jam up!!! I have owned 2 CAPE's and I love them. I current own a 21ft and I enjoy this boat more than ANY other boat I have ever owned!! Stay safe and tight lines to you Capt!!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Sweet ride! Sea trials soon?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

From the photos it looks like a really good job that you are doing on the Cape Horn.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Really nice...I have been thinking about giving mine a new paint also but don't want to get over my head or spend ton of cash on doing it.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

hydro i have about 30 man hours and less than $300 in materials. I was quoted 900-1300 for this to be painted it takes longer to dissasemble the boat than it does to paint


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Gotcha a good project going there floater. Where your top screws to the console, Is there any crack's around that area? Mine has some pretty good ones. I'm wanting to have the T-top legs 45 out and down so I can screw them to the deck. I could never figure why they would design the top to mount on the console instead of the floor.
> 
> Looks good.


On my 1997 21 CH I broke the original top during a tournament. When I had a replacement made I had the legs go to the deck rather than the console.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> On my 1997 21 CH I broke the original top during a tournament. When I had a replacement made I had the legs go to the deck rather than the console.


 DW21 this is what I am planning to do,....Adventually. Just been puttting it off.

Now floater has got me thinking about painting mine.:blink:


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

there isnt anything special needed just a little time and alot of sweat and sandpaper or da thats what i used


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Very impressed there Floater.
I helped a buddy do a complete redo of his bass boat some years ago,.....replaced the transom, stringers, etc.. 
I SALUTE YOU ! nice job.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> DW21 this is what I am planning to do,....Adventually. Just been puttting it off.
> 
> Now floater has got me thinking about painting mine.:blink:


Jlw, I had the same problem on my old Cape - was a bad design from the beginning. The glass on the console "ledge" was cracking bad, but the T-top was fine structurally, so AAP (now Breeze Fab), installed what he called "jack-plates" inside the console and through bolted the t-top feet to the new jack plates and screwed the jack plates to the deck (inside the console) so the t-top weight was now supported by the deck instead of the console. You can do that pretty reasonable without having the look of modified t-top feet 45'd to the deck on the outside of the console. You might want to call Tim at Breeze fab. I will say that over time, because the console was basically sandwiched between the t-top feet and the new jack plate supports, I could feel the console move when hitting big waves and that always gave me an uneasy feeling. 

Sorry to derail floater - nice project and good looking boat!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Rammer Jammer said:


> Jlw, I had the same problem on my old Cape - was a bad design from the beginning. The glass on the console "ledge" was cracking bad, but the T-top was fine structurally, so AAP (now Breeze Fab), installed what he called "jack-plates" inside the console and through bolted the t-top feet to the new jack plates and screwed the jack plates to the deck (inside the console) so the t-top weight was now supported by the deck instead of the console. You can do that pretty reasonable without having the look of modified t-top feet 45'd to the deck on the outside of the console. You might want to call Tim at Breeze fab. I will say that over time, because the console was basically sandwiched between the t-top feet and the new jack plate supports, I could feel the console move when hitting big waves and that always gave me an uneasy feeling.
> 
> Sorry to derail floater - nice project and good looking boat!




Perfect RammerJammer. That's what I need to have done. Thank's for the advise.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Not to be a smart butt. But I wil say better you than me grinding all that gelcoat down to the fiberglass. If the photos tell us anything, looks like you have done a pretty good job on the boat project.


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice! Im in the middle of a CH 21 restoration. Now I have some pointers for the floor.


----------



## Happy Days (Aug 6, 2011)

What about the gas tank? I have heard stories of problems with older boats and leaking tanks. Would this be an issue? Just a question.

What are your plans for the boat when you are finished?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

inside the boat is finished just waiting for cooler weather and im going to start on the outside and do a little work on the trailer as for the gas tank never heard of any problems out of the tanks but that dont mean it cant happen


----------



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice Job!


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

Just wondering how the paint is holding up? Going to redo mine after this season. If you want to replace the tank I have the cut out dimensions.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Paint is holding up good looks as good as the day i rolled it on


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Happy Days said:


> What about the gas tank? I have heard stories of problems with older boats and leaking tanks. Would this be an issue? Just a question.
> 
> What are your plans for the boat when you are finished?


This was indeed an issue, but it should have been addressed by the factory. That's what I was told, anyway.

Great job on the restoration, OP.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

that awesome.i wish my 97 looked that good.maybe one of these days.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Really, so all in all it was worth every bit of it?


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow! You are doing a great job!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks really good, did you add a non skid to just the deck or all?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Just added nonskid to the deck hopefully i will have it painted fighting lady yellow in the next month or so


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Did you say you are using Rustoleum? Looks good?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yea you can buy it at lowes for 11.99 another 3.00 for the nonslip additive rolls out smooth i put 3 coats on mine just for the extra durability


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

Started my ch21 last weekend, I'll probably have it sanded and ready for primer next weekend. Did you ever get that hull painted?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Take pictures


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

got the paint just been lazy i havent done much to it but fish the hell out of it.I got laid off a week ago so now i have some free time while trying to find another job im gonna start sanding on it will post some new pics when im done


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

I may have misunderstood, you are rolling this boat out? Not shooting the paint? The pictures look awesome! I figured rolling would leave that "dimply" look? I can't wait to see the finished result!


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

i rolled the inside floors and walls im spraying the out side hull


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Where you rolled, did it lay out nice and flat? Also, are you spraying it outside or in a garage or what? I tried finding a booth to shoot mine but to no avail.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Where I rolled it on the inside walls it turned out good and laid down nice on the floor I used a sand additive to give it a non slip surface I have had no problems with it at all as for the outside I'm gonna use my dads motor home garage and cover with plastic wet the concrete pad and spray it in there got a good friend who paints cars at cooks that's gonna spray it hopefully before the season starts


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Take pictures


*Couldnt really see before I started because this image was a bit blurry..*









*Here we are in the beginning stages of sanding and fixing every little crack..*








*And then glass and more sanding etc..*








*Yesterday I primed and today I layed down the non skid..*








*I'll finish up the painting this weekend and take more pics when shes all done and put back together* :thumbsup:


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Probably gonna do like Floater and spray the outside in a baby blue color.*
*I'm using Awl Grip paint on the deck (rolling it on)*
*She should be done by the time cobia start running :thumbsup:*


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

nice.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow! That looks great! Nice job!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome job dude, more pics please.


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

Pier-Dude said:


> Awesome job dude, more pics please.


*Finished painting today (a little to shiney for me), I'll put'er back together this weekend and then sling blood all over her* :thumbup:


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

*I'm thinking about cutting out the middle of the fish box and making one huge custom lid, just need to find the right aluminum molding.*


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Lookin' good.
Thanks for the thread & pics.
See you on the water & catch 'em up.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have been thinking of the same idea on the fishbox and having a starboard lid built by custom acrylic but have decided what trim to use


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

floater said:


> I have been thinking of the same idea on the fishbox and having a starboard lid built by custom acrylic but have decided what trim to use


*Same here, 1/2" starboard with something like this for the trim:*


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Very clean job!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Did you get a good deal on the boat and buy it as a fixer-upper? That is impressive work and looks amazing.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

floater said:


> I have been thinking of the same idea on the fishbox and having a starboard lid built by custom acrylic but have decided what trim to use


EDIT: I just realized ya'll are talking about the fishbox and not the livewell - duh! Well, some valuable info below regarding the livewell if you run into the same problem Dreamweaver and I did. 

I've had that same stock lid on two Cape Horns and, in my opinion, was one of the worst designs Cape ever made. It would constantly fly open and SLAM shut from the bouncing around and there was no way you could keep it full of water while running - unless it was like glass out there. The best modification to that lid I ever saw was by Dreamweaver (on the pfff) on his old 21 Cape. He had Cape Horn send him one of their new livewell lids (the ones that have the "slide latch" and seal to close tight, they are about 16" x 10") and he secured the old lid (5200, screws, not really sure how he secured it) and then cut the necessary hole into the old lid to fit the new lid, so that the new lid just sat right into the old one. It looked really good and was probably inexpensive to do - REAL inexpensive if you can talk Cape into just giving you the lid. 

BTW, Sailfish, great job on the restore - keep the pics coming.


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

*I got a pretty good deal, its a complete different boat than when I bought it. I've had it for almost a year  I ordered the paint today for the hull (interlux - light blue)*

*I got most of the assembly done today after the rain, I still need to put the leaning post back on and the rub rail and fresh 5200 around the console.*

*I never really had a prob with my livewell unless I over fill it. I did replace the lid with 1/2" lexan though.*
*This boat is starting to look brand new! *
*I snapped a couple pics..*


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Hey Floater, whenever you decide to do your fish box, let me know if you find the right trim and I can cut you a starboard lid. Theres a place right up the road from me that sells it by the sheet and will cut out any size we need. I have all the tools needed, table saw, table router etc., just need the trim if you find a source. *


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

What size are the round deck hatches? 8" correct?


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> What size are the round deck hatches? 8" correct?


8" correct.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This is what I done to mine. The pictures will give you an ideal of what's under your bow.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f23/i-cut-out-96724/


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Was thinking something more like this one..*

*







*


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

i am looking at sone z channel in aluminum on line i havent seen if anybody around here carries it in stock. It runs about 50 bucks for aluminun 12 foot stick from a place called metal depot. just have to get it welded once you get it all cut and laid out


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

*I found it at sears for $25! :thumbup:*


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Getting close..*


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Man! That looks awesome!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah he does great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Thanks! I was pretty surprised how it came out, fun stuff!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

*I'm not 100% on how this turned out, I may sand it and redo it. It looks better than it did but I still see brush strokes..*


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good grief dude, that is awesome. I think you need to start a company refurbishing old capes. :thumbup:


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Got in a hurry and did the roll and tip method :/ Lesson learned.*


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Is the brush strokes noticeable to everyone or just you because you painted it


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Probably more me but anyone would notice if they were within 20 ft of it. I wonder if I could wet sand and buff it if that would get it out,, not sure how this paint would do.*


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

You will work on that thing forever trying to reach perfection! Take it out and go fishing!!! Jk man, the boat looks great! I will be redoing mine this coming fall. You have come a long way with it!!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

That looks great. Love the pics and the updates of the project.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

well got all the stickers removed "what a bitch" guess ill start sanding it a little in the afternoons and getting ready for some paint hopefully in 2 weeks it'll be finished


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sweet! Take pics! 

btw.. I have 4 cape horn 21 stickers in dark blue if anyone needs some. There not the original ones but there pretty sweet. Can have um for 10 bucks each which is what I paid for um. I think there 2 feet long, I'll take some pics if anyones interested.

Good luck with the hull floater


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

got one side completly sanded what does everyone use to fill in the little gouges from the dock have a few little ones i wanna fill and sand before painting


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Hey Floater,

I would wait till next year to do any changes to the paint. The fish don't care what it looks like but I know what you mean. 

Just try to save some money over the time while you use the heck out of the boat. This way you can do all the prep work and get it sprayed with another type of paint.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

i have had this on my agenda since i bought the boat now i have time to do it. ocean master i seen your boat up at synergy fabrications if my boat looked as good as yours i wouldnt do anything to it the color blue on your hull is the color im gonna try to get matched


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

floater said:


> got one side completly sanded what does everyone use to fill in the little gouges from the dock have a few little ones i wanna fill and sand before painting


*I just used..*










*With alot of filler.*


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Great job, now you deserve to enjoy it. Catch a lot of fish and show that boat off.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I used their fairing filler with the resin purchased.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

floater said:


> i have had this on my agenda since i bought the boat now i have time to do it. ocean master i seen your boat up at synergy fabrications if my boat looked as good as yours i wouldnt do anything to it the color blue on your hull is the color im gonna try to get matched


Thanks Floater,

The color is Awlcraft 2000 Seafoam Green. Their Awlcraft paint is much easier to touch up and buff than the regular Awlgrip. I also use Pro Polish and Awlcraft's Polish. That boat has never seen wax anywhere.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks ocean master just what i was gonna ask next hope to paint it next saturday


----------



## dun2run (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry to hijack but those that are wanting to deal with the two fish box lids check out boatoutfitters.com. Just put one in my 24OS and really like it. Awesome thread by the way. Love the color of the hull.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Got all the gouges filled in still gotta do final sand and wet sand it


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

After I'm done with the boat the next I need to do is a little trailer repair wheels 14" and fix the fenders already replaced all the bunk brackets


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Got to put er in the water today for the first time since I painted it, still need hatches and now I need to clean a carb, always somethin*


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Looks Great. You even have the bait table ready..!


----------

